# Newbie with 1.5 miles of mountain dirt road, help!



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi, I live in Colorado and just moved to a 40 acre parcel at the end of a 1.5 mile long dirt road that doesn't get plowed. It is not too bad a road (we have a Prius that can get it up it fine in the summer). The road is nearly entirely down hill from our home to the main road. 

It's in an area that doesn't get a boatload of snow, but we do have storms a few times a year that can leave several feet. If we are around, I think an old Bronco or something with a straight blade plow would be fine and we could plow up and down a few times a day, but the problem is sometimes we are gone for months at a time (like right now) and I believe we will get back to large snow drifts and an impassable road. I also own a property management company so can write off a skid steer because we'd likely use it to grade driveways and do landscaping, forestry/tree work, etc (but of course don't have a vehicle that we can tow it with yet...) Right now we have a 1500 Silverado... Kicking around options like

1) get an old junkshow 1500 plow truck and use it only for plowing
2) get an old junkshow 2500 plow truck and 
3) buy a skid steer with a v plow and then just blast down the 1.5 miles in a single run, bulldozing everything out of the way
4) trade in my truck for a decent 2500 with a V plow.

Kind of not stoked to buy a skid steer and trade in my truck to something that can tow a skid steer... but I could probably get 25-30k for my Silverado so it's not out of the question... anyway I'm sort of at a loss of what to do. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How far would you have to tow the skid steer? Is a tractor an option, even a small 60hp tractor with a loader and a few low cost attachments, snowblower, landplane,chipper, grapple. Higher roadspeed, will hold its value.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

5) hire a property management company to maintain it.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I would hire a contractor. You may be dealing with concrete drifting that has been through freeze thaw cycle a few times. Might be a nightmare to come home to.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

D6 cat. Helicopter in, as it's always easier to plow downhill, even on a cat.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

mixed bag said:


> 3) buy a skid steer with a v plow and then just blast down the 1.5 miles in a single run, bulldozing everything out of the way


You might have your expectations set a bit high for a storm of "several feet" of snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> You might have your expectations set a bit high for a storm of "several feet" of snow


C'mon man...it's all downhill.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/denver-freightliner-unimog-case-bucket/7425987116.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mixed bag said:


> Hi, I live in Colorado and just moved to a 40 acre parcel at the end of a 1.5 mile long dirt road that doesn't get plowed. It is not too bad a road (we have a Prius that can get it up it fine in the summer). The road is nearly entirely down hill from our home to the main road.
> 
> It's in an area that doesn't get a boatload of snow, but we do have storms a few times a year that can leave several feet. If we are around, I think an old Bronco or something with a straight blade plow would be fine and we could plow up and down a few times a day, but the problem is sometimes we are gone for months at a time (like right now) and I believe we will get back to large snow drifts and an impassable road. I also own a property management company so can write off a skid steer because we'd likely use it to grade driveways and do landscaping, forestry/tree work, etc (but of course don't have a vehicle that we can tow it with yet...) Right now we have a 1500 Silverado... Kicking around options like
> 
> ...


Sounds like the house is used for vacation / weekend use so rather than spending money on a new pickup/ plow or pickup / skid have you given any though to snowmoibles? You can pull a 2place sled trailer with your 1500 an dyou can rent a indoor storage unit in the closest town to keep them in.


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Mr.Markus said:


> How far would you have to tow the skid steer? Is a tractor an option, even a small 60hp tractor with a loader and a few low cost attachments, snowblower, landplane,chipper, grapple. Higher roadspeed, will hold its value.


If I'm doing work on the 30 properties we manage, about 10 miles. Otherwise it can stay on the property


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Landgreen said:


> I would hire a contractor. You may be dealing with concrete drifting that has been through freeze thaw cycle a few times. Might be a nightmare to come home to.


Thankfully (?) there is no concrete anywhere nearby


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like the house is used for vacation / weekend use so rather than spending money on a new pickup/ plow or pickup / skid have you given any though to snowmoibles? You can pull a 2place sled trailer with your 1500 an dyou can rent a indoor storage unit in the closest town to keep them in.


We have a friend with a similar situation who has a small snowcat, which his also an option, but we get a lot less snow than he does, so I'm trying to see a reasonable way to keep it plowed myself. The problem is that we routinely have 60-80 mph winds, so snow doesn't really stick around very much. Tends to blow away, drift, and then a few days later it'll be 65 degrees and it'll melt, so the road could very well be buried one day, blown off the next day, and melted the third.


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Hydromaster said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/denver-freightliner-unimog-case-bucket/7425987116.html


I like this


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mixed bag said:


> Thankfully (?) there is no concrete anywhere nearby


You just might want to hire someone if you don't understand what Landgreen meant by "concrete". Or you're in for a really steep learning curve...far steeper than your driveway.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

You manage 30 properties in Colorado and don't know what to do for snow?

Or are you trying to get access to the politics thread again?


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You manage 30 properties in Colorado and don't know what to do for snow?
> 
> Or are you trying to get access to the politics thread again?


I'm actually trying to figure out to deal with my own house at the end of a road that is unplowed. The rest of the homes are well handled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mixed bag said:


> I'm actually trying to figure out to deal with my own house at the end of a road that is unplowed. The rest of the homes are well handled.


By a contractor who knows what concrete is?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

mixed bag said:


> I'm actually trying to figure out to deal with my own house at the end of a road that is unplowed. The rest of the homes are well handled.


What do you do for snow at those properties?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

mixed bag said:


> I like this


Get used to looking at it in the backyard.
Mercedes parts are expensive and hard to find for that model/vintage.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

DO you have a use for a piece of equipment for other uses at the property? If so,that comes into play. If not, you could always pick up an old pos Hough gas engine loader for 5k, throw some Trygg chains on it, and let it sit until up need it. It would move anything big or compacted, and the rest of the time you probably could get by with a "home" plow, for the light stuff. Get with your neighbors, see what they do,and they might even want to chip in on an old piece of equipment.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mixed bag said:


> We have a friend with a similar situation who has a small snowcat, which his also an option, but we get a lot less snow than he does, so I'm trying to see a reasonable way to keep it plowed myself. The problem is that we routinely have 60-80 mph winds, so snow doesn't really stick around very much. Tends to blow away, drift, and then a few days later it'll be 65 degrees and it'll melt, so the road could very well be buried one day, blown off the next day, and melted the third.


Snow cat is overkill for a 1.5mile trip thats why I didn't mention it. 
Yes the wind blows, yes bare patches of ground are exposed, yes areas drift in and yes the temps have a big swings in areas of the state. Sounds like you're on the Front Range or possibly the western slope.
The drifting is more of an issue the way I see it mainly due to the thaw / freeze cylces which turns the snow into "concrete". You can "chip away" at it with a plow but a blower is the tool you'd want. A skid with a blower would work for dealing with the drifts but for times when there's no drifts a plow would be faster to use. Options would be a skid with a blower and plow which need to be changed depending on the condtions or a 45-50hp 4wd tractor with a plow up front and blower on the 3pt hitch. Either machine would need to be hauled unless you kept it at the house/cabin which would be best since plowing down hill for the 1st pass is better in my opinion so you'd probably want a snowmobile or a tracked side by side or ATV to get to the house/cabin.

What do you're neighbors use for clearing snow? Could you work out a deal and have them plow the road when you want to access the house/cabin?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

With over 8 feet of snow so far in the mountainous regions in Colorado how are you clearing the drive now?

ps
And jmo i’d sell the Prius and get a vehicle more suited to your job and where you live.

And by property management what do you mean ?
the renting of these units or the complete maintenance of the property and building along with renting them out?
Or are you the maintenance guy for the hoa?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> ps
> And jmo i'd sell the Prius and get a vehicle more suited to your job and where you live.


 Tree hater


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Tree hater


To Contrary, I love trees they provide me with shelter, toilet paper , shade along the river in the summertime, and heat.


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Mark Oomkes said:


> By a contractor who knows what concrete is?


The contractor who plows the other properties does a great job. His bid to drive his stuff out of town and deal with my road is $800 per job, so it's in my financial interest to deal with it myself with equipment that I can use for minor work in town.


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

BUFF said:


> Snow cat is overkill for a 1.5mile trip thats why I didn't mention it.
> Yes the wind blows, yes bare patches of ground are exposed, yes areas drift in and yes the temps have a big swings in areas of the state. Sounds like you're on the Front Range or possibly the western slope.
> The drifting is more of an issue the way I see it mainly due to the thaw / freeze cylces which turns the snow into "concrete". You can "chip away" at it with a plow but a blower is the tool you'd want. A skid with a blower would work for dealing with the drifts but for times when there's no drifts a plow would be faster to use. Options would be a skid with a blower and plow which need to be changed depending on the condtions or a 45-50hp 4wd tractor with a plow up front and blower on the 3pt hitch. Either machine would need to be hauled unless you kept it at the house/cabin which would be best since plowing down hill for the 1st pass is better in my opinion so you'd probably want a snowmobile or a tracked side by side or ATV to get to the house/cabin.
> 
> What do you're neighbors use for clearing snow? Could you work out a deal and have them plow the road when you want to access the house/cabin?


Thanks, this is super helpful, yes it's in the front range at 9k feet. Unfortunately it's the only home on the road that is lived in year round and is at the very end, so the road association isn't interested in sharing costs... and they're not there so they don't clear snow now. So no deals to be had!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wowzers....that is grease trap cleaning money right there!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

mixed bag said:


> Hi, I live in Colorado and just moved to a 40 acre parcel at the end of a 1.5 mile long dirt road that doesn't get plowed. It is not too bad a road (we have a Prius that can get it up it fine in the summer). The road is nearly entirely down hill from our home to the main road.
> 
> It's in an area that doesn't get a boatload of snow, but we do have storms a few times a year that can leave several feet. If we are around, I think an old Bronco or something with a straight blade plow would be fine and we could plow up and down a few times a day, but the problem is sometimes we are gone for months at a time (like right now) and I believe we will get back to large snow drifts and an impassable road. I also own a property management company so can write off a skid steer because we'd likely use it to grade driveways and do landscaping, forestry/tree work, etc (but of course don't have a vehicle that we can tow it with yet...) Right now we have a 1500 Silverado... Kicking around options like
> 
> ...


If I'm reading correctly, you have a Silverado 1500?
Why not just get a v plow for it?
It sounds like you only need it wide enough for you to use it. 
It might be a slow process at times, if its drifted bad, but probably doable.
Pay someone with something bigger if you get buried.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mixed bag said:


> Thanks, this is super helpful, yes it's in the front range at 9k feet. Unfortunately it's the only home on the road that is lived in year round and is at the very end, so the road association isn't interested in sharing costs... and they're not there so they don't clear snow now. So no deals to be had!


Would you share what county you're in?


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

Mountain Bob said:


> DO you have a use for a piece of equipment for other uses at the property? If so,that comes into play. If not, you could always pick up an old pos Hough gas engine loader for 5k, throw some Trygg chains on it, and let it sit until up need it. It would move anything big or compacted, and the rest of the time you probably could get by with a "home" plow, for the light stuff. Get with your neighbors, see what they do,and they might even want to chip in on an old piece of equipment.


Currently no there is no other equipment on the property for any sort or work. I'll look into this, thank you!


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

EWSplow said:


> If I'm reading correctly, you have a Silverado 1500?
> Why not just get a v plow for it?
> It sounds like you only need it wide enough for you to use it.
> It might be a slow process at times, if its drifted bad, but probably doable.
> Pay someone with something bigger if you get buried.


I was sort of under the impression that this would be super bad for the vehicle to plow this distance? Or is it just since it's occasional use it should be ok?


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

BUFF said:


> Would you share what county you're in?


USA - front range of Colorado. Boulder foothills


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mixed bag said:


> USA - front range of Colorado. Boulder foothills


That explains the Prius.... :laugh: 
Went to Boulder High and lived in the foothills. Had a clear view of Indian Peaks and upper Sunshine Canyon . 
Had some friends that lived up Magnolia Road and Sugar Loaf.
Are you on the sunny side of the hill?


----------



## mixed bag (Jan 4, 2022)

BUFF said:


> That explains the Prius.... :laugh:
> Went to Boulder High and lived in the foothills. Had a clear view of Indian Peaks and upper Sunshine Canyon .
> Had some friends that lived up Magnolia Road and Sugar Loaf.
> Are you on the sunny side of the hill?


Yes, most of the road faces north. It's a decent gravel/dirt road, like I said the Prius does fine with snow tires up to 5" of snow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

mixed bag said:


> I was sort of under the impression that this would be super bad for the vehicle to plow this distance? Or is it just since it's occasional use it should be ok?


You should be fine using it for personal use. 
Choose whatever brand has a dealer with good service in your area.
Add counterweight behind the back axel close to the weight of the plow and have at it.
Here's an example: 
https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/truck-equipment/htx-v-plows


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Nobody mentioned about when you return home, the part where you and whomever have to hike in a mile and a half through ass-deep snow to hope the equipment at the top will start?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> That explains the Prius.... :laugh:
> Went to Boulder High and lived in the foothills. Had a clear view of Indian Peaks and upper Sunshine Canyon .
> Had some friends that lived up Magnolia Road and Sugar Loaf.
> Are you on the sunny side of the hill?


It sounds like he's your neighbor, maybe you could run over, take a look and give some advice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> C'mon man...it's all downhill.


Unlike my parents 1.5 mile walk to school this is down hill both directions.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Nobody mentioned about when you return home, the part where you and whomever have to hike in a mile and a half through ass-deep snow to hope the equipment at the top will start?


Posts #5 and #9 to start with.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It sounds like he's your neighbor, maybe you could run over, take a look and give some advice.


Drives a Prius-- I'm sure that disqualifies him from being a client.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

What in the heck is going on here? Get a plow for your truck and call it good. You'll need about 8 grand to get er done.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It sounds like he's your neighbor, maybe you could run over, take a look and give some advice.


I haven't lived in Boulder county since '85 and I've banned myself from getting close to the sitty of Boulder.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Nobody mentioned about when you return home, the part where you and whomever have to hike in a mile and a half through ass-deep snow to hope the equipment at the top will start?


Read post#21


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I haven't lived in Boulder county since '85 and I've banned myself from getting close to the sitty of Boulder.


I was just trying to help


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was just trying to help


Sure ewe were...


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

what happened to my comments? I gave this guy good advice for purchasing a Unimog 1200 in Maryland and it is gone? Why?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mixed Bag:
Here is a great truck for your job:

International Paystar 5000 
Classic Detroit Diesel engine 2-stroke
4x4 with sanders 
and awesome Manual Gearbox 
THey have two for sale: 14.9K or 16.9K not bad for a serious truck with attitude for clearing snow.

https://www.truckpaper.com/listings...manufacturer/international/model/paystar-5000


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> what happened to my comments? I gave this guy good advice for purchasing a Unimog 1200 in Maryland and it is gone? Why?


Not being the Used Equipment or Craigs List thread wood bee my guess.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Not being the Used Equipment or Craigs List thread wood bee my guess.


I just told him where to buy a Unimog he mentioned one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> Mixed Bag:
> Here is a great truck for your job:
> 
> International Paystar 5000
> ...


I highly doubt there's enough room for that rig on his driveway, most Mtn homes/cabins roads aren't the biggest and have tight turns


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> I highly doubt there's enough room for that rig on his driveway, most Mtn homes/cabins roads aren't the biggest and have tight turns


That's possible. But we haven't seen his driveway. Hey Mixed Bag give us a photo of this great mountain hideway drive way. Now, I have the film "Where Eagles Dare " stuck in my head actually the Iron Maiden Song inspired by it. But I see the scenes. Perhaps, that is the answer why not just install a Cable Car-- that way he can leave the Prius at the bottom take the cable car up to the top and leave the environment safe.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

RichardBongIII said:


> what happened to my comments? I gave this guy good advice for purchasing a Unimog 1200 in Maryland and it is gone? Why?


your whole post was removed because of other things said and you "squeezed" the Unimog comment within the post. we are not going down this road again...we've allowed you to come back on the site, however, if you are going to resort back to trolling for trouble and starting issues then your tenure will not be long.

any other questions or issues can be sent to me via private message, not here on the open forum to try to stir up trouble...back to the discussion at hand, please


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> That's possible. But we haven't seen his driveway. Hey Mixed Bag give us a photo of this great mountain hideway drive way. Now, I have the film "Where Eagles Dare " stuck in my head actually the Iron Maiden Song inspired by it. But I see the scenes. Perhaps, that is the answer why not just install a Cable Car-- that way he can leave the Prius at the bottom take the cable car up to the top and leave the environment safe.


He posted he was at 9,000' with the decent gravel/dirt road which the majority of it being north facing.
Having lived in the same general area as a kid all I can say at 9,000' the majority of the driveways are narrow (due to cutting the road in the hillside) and most have low hanging branches which gives a more natural look rather than a road you can drive a med size truck on.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> Perhaps, that is the answer why not just install a Cable Car-- that way he can leave the Prius at the bottom take the cable car up to the top and leave the environment safe.


You realized it takes fossil fuel to mfr, install, maintain and produce energy to run it (don't think you can get the 3 phase voltage and amps need from solar or wind).
Now I can totally see you riding a Griffin (eco friendly) with a foil hat on your head, a cheap seegar on your mouth listening to Ride of the Valkyries on a Sony Walkman


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> You realized it takes fossil fuel to mfr, install, maintain and produce energy to run it (don't think you can get the 3 phase voltage and amps need from solar or wind).
> Now I can totally see you riding a Griffin (eco friendly) with a foil hat on your head, a cheap seegar on your mouth listening to Ride of the Valkyries on a Sony Walkman


 Well, it was a joke. I don't smoke cigar's anymore and I never smoked cheap ones. I was middle of the road kinda guy with my cigars mostly Monte Cristo's Churchill's so about $17-25 per cigar. I do love Wagner but not as much as Beethoven so maybe the Ode Joy . And when you say Griffin? Are we talking the imaginary animal or something similar? And Foil ain't my bag baby --- Horned Helmet or maybe a Pickelhaube helmet (but, I gave my replica to a nephew a few years ago for his birthday he has a thing for all things from the Deutschland).

So, now you say his drive way is too narrow-- I say go for the Unimog in Maryland original poster... IT might be your best option to clear the heavy snow. 
https://www.unimog.net/exchange/
*
FOR SALE
1986 Unimog U1200, 24-speed transmission, 4 hydraulic circuits front and rear, 2-speed PTO front and rear, high volume hydraulic pump, exhaust brake, heated windshield, and 4 tire chains, $40,000. Also available, Schmidt VF3 snowcutter with 175 hp OM352, $8,000; Schaeff side shift backhoe, new hoses, $5,000; Schaeff front loader, new hoses, $3,000; Schmidt dirt blade with manual angle, $2,000; Schmidt 4-section plow, needs cutting edge, $3,000.* 
Leonard Nahr , 301-606-3168
Damascus, MD 20872, USA - Monday, December 06, 2021 at 01:32 GMT.


----------



## Louie's (Oct 19, 2021)

3/4 ton or more truck whatever ur flavor, 4x4 diesel good tires and a v plow or even a straight you'll probably be fine. I'm always amazed at how much my f250 can push. Have a winged plow and I love pushing 18in of snow 200 ft into a huge pile and hearing the the turbo flutter. A decent truck can be had for less than a loader and I think would be faster at clearing roads. If you get a little speed it throws the snow better.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I wonder what the original poster has decided to do?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll go with snow shoes or a team of sled dogs....


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> I'll go with snow shoes or a team of sled dogs....


Maybe treads on the Prius? I am really very curious as what this guy has planned to do about his snow issues. Or maybe he is waiting for climate change to end the snow fall issue altogether for him.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

RichardBongIII said:


> Maybe treads on the Prius? I am really very curious as what this guy has planned to do about his snow issues. Or maybe he is waiting for climate change to end the snow fall issue altogether for him.


I think he's waiting on shipping rates from the Czech Republic


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think he's waiting on shipping rates from the Czech Republic


let's stick to the topic and refrain from baiting other members into an argument, etc...and once again, if you do not like interacting with another member, then please don't

thanks


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the topic and refrain from baiting other members into an argument, etc...and once again, if you do not like interacting with another member, then please don't
> 
> thanks


I don't think I'm the one baiting here but no problemo


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I don't think I'm the one baiting here but no problemo


quoted your post, should have multi-quoted as my post was meant for all Thumbs Up


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think he's waiting on shipping rates from the Czech Republic


Well, I guess he could be. That's possible for sure.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

RichardBongIII said:


> Well, I guess he could be. That's possible for sure.


Stick to the topic please, this was addressed earlier today


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Stick to the topic please, this was addressed earlier today


I did stick to the topic. I was answering a question that was directed to me about what the original poster is going to do. But, my honest guess is this guy is never coming back. He got what he is looking for information wiseand is off to the races to get what he wants.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

mixed bag said:


> We have a friend with a similar situation who has a small snowcat, which his also an option, but we get a lot less snow than he does, so I'm trying to see a reasonable way to keep it plowed myself. The problem is that we routinely have 60-80 mph winds, so snow doesn't really stick around very much. Tends to blow away, drift, and then a few days later it'll be 65 degrees and it'll melt, so the road could very well be buried one day, blown off the next day, and melted the third.


60 mph winds create drifts with a hardness resembling seament.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I wonder if the guy lives in the house full time?


mixed bag said:


> *It's in an area that doesn't get a boatload of snow, but we do have storms a few times a year that can leave several feet. If we are around, I think an old Bronco or something with a straight blade plow would be fine and we could plow up and down a few times a day, but the problem is sometimes we are gone for months at a time (like right now) and I believe we will get back to large snow drifts and an impassable road. I also own a property management company so can write off a skid steer because we'd likely use it to grade driveways and do landscaping, forestry/tree work, etc (but of course don't have a vehicle that we can tow it with yet...) Right now we have a 1500 Silverado... Kicking around options like*
> 
> 1) get an old junkshow 1500 plow truck and use it only for plowing
> 2) get an old junkshow 2500 plow truck and
> ...


Now, that I've read this even more carefully -- I have more questions:

1) what sort of property maintenance company doesn't already have snow plow equipment?

2) Why would a property management owner be gone for months at times if you're managing properties in Colorado? It doesn't make sense that you would also manage properties in other states unless you have a massive property management company?

3) If you an use a skid steer to grade , land scape, ect in the future-- what exactly are you doing right now as a property management company?

4) I am not sure why if you already own a 1500 Silverado you don't have a plow on it.

So, I am really perplexed as to what exactly are the services this property management company is offering to his clients? Is he just a guy that makes are rental properties are cleaned, the lawn mowed, the hot tub properly chlorinated and ready the other outside contractors have done what they should do? Or, is he actually doing property work? I am really unclear? As a property management company it would seem that winter snow removal is a pivotal part of one's business plan?

So no of this really makes sense until we have more information.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

closing this thread for now...if the OP comes back and wants to revisit the we can open it back up


----------

